# n00b needs a corker



## wingnutooa (Dec 30, 2008)

any suggestions? i'd really like to stay away from synthetic corks, if for nothing else, aesthetics.

my mom is going to probably get me one for a late Christmas present and i'd like to steer her in the right direction.

the one i WAS looking at (gilda), i read didn't work well at ALL with real corks but worked great with synthetics.

would a decent cheap floor or bench model work well?


----------



## Sacalait (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a Portugese floor corker that I've had for 4yrs and it works great. They run around 60$-75$ and are well worth it.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 30, 2008)

Sacalait said:


> I use a Portugese floor corker that I've had for 4yrs and it works great. They run around 60$-75$ and are well worth it.



+1

Get a floor corker. You'll regret getting anything else.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

Floor corker!!!!!!!!!!!! Portuguese is nice and thats what i use but the Italian is better.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 14, 2009)

I got my Portuguese Floor Corker this past weekend and tried it out last night.. This thing is awesome!! Got it for 49.95 + shipping.. $60.00 to the door for me.. MY LHBS had the exact same one for $84.99 + tax...

Port Floor Corker


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2009)

FLOOR CORKER !
Even if you Mom puts some of the money its well worth it for you to add the difference.


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 14, 2009)

I was thinking about getting floor corker, but I don't have a lot of space in my home. Do any of the floor corkers fold up or fold in or anything like that for easy storage?


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 14, 2009)

mrs.erinss said:


> I was thinking about getting floor corker, but I don't have a lot of space in my home. Do any of the floor corkers fold up or fold in or anything like that for easy storage?




The cross bar at the back bottom is held in by 1 screw which is easily removed for storage in a closet.. Once you remove the bar, it only about 4" wide..


----------



## mrs.erinss (Apr 14, 2009)

WhineMaker said:


> The bar at the back is held in by 1 screw which is easily removed for storage in a closet.. Once you remove the bar, it only about 4" wide..



Thanks! May I ask where you found yours for $49.95?

And can anyone tell me the difference between the Portuguese and Italian floor corkers? Besides price...


----------



## Sacalait (Apr 14, 2009)

The major difference I'm told is that the Portuguese corker has nylon iris's while the other has brass iris's. Also the Italian corker can be used to cap beer bottles.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 14, 2009)

mrs.erinss said:


> Thanks! May I ask where you found yours for $49.95?
> 
> And can anyone tell me the difference between the Portuguese and Italian floor corkers? Besides price...



The biggest difference is the iris, the part which compresses the cork for insertion. The Portuguese is nylon, the Italian is brass. The Italian is taller and over all sturdier "looking" but in reality, the Portuguese is perfect for the average hone wine maker. I have the Italian but have used the Portuguese and would be quite happy with it. You would really have to cork a whole lot of bottles to worry about any wear to the nylon iris.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 14, 2009)

Sacalait said:


> The major difference I'm told is that the Portuguese corker has nylon iris's while the other has brass iris's. Also the Italian corker can be used to cap beer bottles.


As I understand it, there are two models of the Italian (Ferrari) blue floor corker. One has the attachment points for a beer capper, the other does not. There is also a champagne corker attachment. At least I think it's an attachment, because I've never seen it.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually I think its a wine corker that has the attachment for beer and then the Champagne corker is a whole other entity. Another difference between the Port and the Itak=lian is that I dont recommend the Port if you are going to beusing synthetic corks as the nylon iris will give just a little with these very hard corks and leave little extrusions that may let the synthetic cork leak just a little, Ive heard about thei with a few people. It may just be a certain brand of synthetic cork but not sure as I use only perfect aggloremate corks myself.


----------

